# What Species Can I Catch in Texas on a Fly Rod??



## Nalajr (May 1, 2014)

Hey all,

Maybe this should've been my first question and not asking about the rods and reels.

I would like to get into it to catch largemouth bass in ponds and small lakes and maybe get a kayak or float tube in the future, who knows. I have also heard tell of CARP being caught on a fly. Is that true? Can it regularly be done or is it a fluke type of thing when it happens? If it is true, I could VERY EASILY be persuaded to completely change tactics and go for carp all the time. There is no funner fish to battle in fresh water than a carp. I've caught many of them on conventional gear and they NEVER fail to impress at their strength and stamina. My LORD they can run like a TRAIN. I can only imagine at what it would be like on fly gear. Is it something that I could do after some practice? If so, that really makes me excited.

Anyway, what else is possible on fly gear here in Texas, South Texas in the Houston area where I am? Naturally I am not opposed to traveling to fish if I know a bit about what I am going after and where I'm going. If there was some kind of get together to fish 2 hours away from me, I wouldn't mind doing stuff like that.

I'd like to know what all kinds of fish are possible for me if I get started with fly fishing here in Texas.

Thank you for your time and help.

Nalajr


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was a kid, I caught the same species of fish in fresh water that I caught fishing conventional spinning and bait casting rigs. 

I started salt water fly fishing last November in the Freeport area. I've used it twice in the surf, a few times in the marsh and a couple of times in river channels. First time in the surf in the spring I caught whiting and a flounder. In the marsh, I've caught a few reds, the biggest being a 28" and a 27", and a couple of flounder. In the San Bernard, I caught a 22" speckled trout and a black drum. In the Freeport harbor, I caught some ribbonfish. In the ICW, a sand trout. 

I haven't fished the fly gear this summer yet. I haven't got out much and prefer casting with bait casters in moderate to strong wind. 

The whiting and the black drum would be my first on anything artificial.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If it has fins, it can be caught on a fly with the correct technique. Carp are quite popular with many fly fishermen. There are numerous sites devoted to carp & flies.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Common carp, buffalo, and grass carp, can all be caught on the fly and reside in many freshwater locations. 

Bluegills and bass are the staple in ponds and can readily be caught on the fly. Some locations in Texas have freshwater redfish and they can also be caught on the fly

I have Tilapia and in the past have had Pacu in my ponds and both will take flies. 

Just about anything that swims can be caught on the fly. Its all good.

A few pictures....


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a few of my "odd ball" fly catches.


----------

